# Warum sollte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?



## lordraphael (13. Juni 2009)

Warum sollte ich eher zu einem Cougar Netzteil als zu einem Konkurrenzprodukt greifen?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

1. Weil es ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat.
2. Weil es technisch gesehen sehr gut ist.
3. Weil es einfach geil aussieht.


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

wann kommen die Dinger eig auf den Markt?


----------



## -NTB- (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Fadi schrieb:


> 1. Weil es ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat.
> 2. Weil es technisch gesehen sehr gut ist.
> 3. Weil es einfach geil aussieht.




naja punkt 3 ist eher irrelevant ausser man macht casemod..


----------



## Fighter3 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



-NTB- schrieb:


> naja punkt 3 ist eher irrelevant ausser man macht casemod..



wieso !?!

Würdest du dir ein pinkes Netzteil mit fettem "Sesamstraße"-Schriftzug einbauen  Ich nicht


----------



## ole88 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

rofl, wo ist denn die alternative zu bequiet ich durfte ja nix testen (oder wurde das noch nicht entschieden?)
mich intressiert einfach warum die soo viel besser sein solln

edit: jaaa ich schon mit kermit drauf oder dem krümelmonster, bitte her damit, ich glaub ich weiß wie ich mein neues case mach, danke. ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Es zählen ja auch die inneren Werte.
Ich finde es toll, dass mein BeQuiet gut aussieht, auch wenn ich es nicht sehe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Fighter3 schrieb:


> wieso !?!
> 
> Würdest du dir ein pinkes Netzteil mit fettem "Sesamstraße"-Schriftzug einbauen  Ich nicht


Ich find lackierte Netzteile generell Kot, eben weil die 'Außenhaut' kratzempfindlich ist, eben weil das unnötig Geld kostet, das besser ins innere geflossen wäre.

Schau dir doch mal ein 2-3 Jahre altes lackiertes Netzteil an, bei jemandem, der nur am schrauben und modden ist - ich möchte mir sowas nicht mal vorstellen müssen.

Und jetzt denk dir das gleiche mal bei einem 'normalem grauen Kasten'!
Letzteres schaut zwar ab Werk mies aus, dieser Zustand bleibt aber über die Jahre erhalten, selbst Krazter und Schrammen stören nicht sehr stark, sieht man ja auch kaum.
Ganz im Gegenzug von einem lackierten Netzteil.

Die Cougars sind übrigens recht gut lackiert, schaut nach einem Metallic Lack aus.
Dennoch, unlackiert wärs mir lieber.

PS: die Kabel sind auch in Strümpfe gehüllt, die im Netzteil anfangen und nicht außen (was ich ziemlich blöde finde), wobei ich diese 'Stüzstrümpfe' für die Kabel eh ziemlichen Mist find.
Hier wäre mir ein anständiger Mantel lieber oder ein ähnlicher, niemals nie nicht leitender Überzug und kein potentieller Kurzschluss...


----------



## -NTB- (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Fighter3 schrieb:


> wieso !?!
> 
> Würdest du dir ein pinkes Netzteil mit fettem "Sesamstraße"-Schriftzug einbauen  Ich nicht




Nicht umbedinngt, aber wenns nix artequartes  von der konkurenz gäbe würde ich mir sogar eins mit teletubbies drauf kaufen
solange die innenren werte überzeugen ist doch egal^^ ich sehs ja eh net^^


----------



## Compucase (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Hallo!

Hui, bei der Frage gehen dem Mann der schon von COUGAR Netzteilen traeumt da er seit sechs Monaten nichts anderes mehr macht als sich um diese Produkte zu kuemmern, ziemlich viel durch den Kopf.
Zuviel fuer heute Abend, die Muedigkeit setzt ein. Diesen Thread hebe ich mir fuer den Sonntag Morgen auf, schoen beim Kaffee. 
Vielleicht finden sich ja noch einige User die dazu einen Kommentar geben moechten. Pro und Contra COUGAR.


----------



## -NTB- (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Compucase schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hui, bei der Frage gehen dem Mann der schon von COUGAR Netzteilen traeumt da er seit sechs Monaten nichts anderes mehr macht als sich um diese Produkte zu kuemmern, ziemlich viel durch den Kopf.
> Zuviel fuer heute Abend, die Muedigkeit setzt ein. Diesen Thread hebe ich mir fuer den Sonntag Morgen auf, schoen beim Kaffee.
> Vielleicht finden sich ja noch einige User die dazu einen Kommentar geben moechten. Pro und Contra COUGAR.




Mich würde es zum bsp. interessieren warum nur cougar und artic cooling ein netzteil für 50-60euro anbietet was spitzenleistung hat?


[editi: na dann gute]
alle anderen §edel§ nts von firman a bequiet - enermax usw (gibt ja nur 4-6 glaube ich) gehen erst im die 100 rum?

verbaut ihr andere komponenten, wo spart ihr-oder machen die anderen firmen einfach nur reibach?


[edit: na dann gute nacht!!]


----------



## Fabian (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

1.Technisch gut
2.Hohe Effiziens
3.Gutes Preis/-Leistungs Verhältnis.

Außerdem wird dem Kunden ein guter Support geboten,was für mich ebenfalls kaufentscheidend sein kann.


----------



## ole88 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

guter support hatte ich jetzt auch erst von beuiet beim austausch vom nt.


----------



## lordraphael (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



> 1.Technisch gut
> 2.Hohe Effiziens
> 3.Gutes Preis/-Leistungs Verhältnis.


Aber das haben auch viele Konkurrenten 

@compucase ,ja so ne Themenwoche ist sicher anstrengend trotzdem dachte ich passt die Frage zum Abschluss ganz gut .(sry konnte mir die einfach ned verkneifen) 


Ich freu mich schon morgen auf die Antwort 


mfg


----------



## nulchking (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Fighter3 schrieb:


> wieso !?!
> 
> Würdest du dir ein pinkes Netzteil mit fettem "Sesamstraße"-Schriftzug einbauen  Ich nicht



Ich schon, solange es gute werte hat.....


----------



## mr_sleeve (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

tja wenn ich so eins kaufen würde dann nur wenn ich kein window im Gehäuse hätte 

Um dem Cougar Mensch noch ne Frage zu stellen die ich wahrscheinlich überlesen habe: Wann kommen die Netzteile raus? Ich bin am überlegen ob ich so ein NT für mein Projekt (siehe Signatur) benutzen könnte. Was denken Sie wie viel Power ich für die GTX 3xx braucht? (also mit einem Cougar Netzteil).

VG mr_sleeve


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Gegenfrage,was würde dagegensprechen ein Cougar statt ein Bq,Corsair,Seasonic etc. zu kaufen.

Mit würde höchstens die Farbe einfallen,falls die nicht geefällt.
*Mir gefällt sie*


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Nun, ich bin seit Jahren mit meinen Netzteilen zufrieden, die ich so gekauft hatte, wieso also zu Cougar gehen.
Einer, der jahrelang Opel gefahren hat und zufrieden war (immer diese verdammten Autovergleiche ) wechselt doch auch nicht plötzlich zu VW (oder wäre Skoda treffender? ).

Natürlich bin ich nicht abgeneigt, aber es müssen neben guten Argumenten auch gute Tests bei rauskommen und nicht nur Wunschdenken.



Fabian schrieb:


> Mit würde höchstens die Farbe einfallen,falls die nicht geefällt.
> *Mir gefällt sie*


 
Wie das Netzteil aussieht, ist doch letzendlich auch egal, weil man es eh nicht mehr sieht, wenns verbaut ist.
Entscheidend sind Qualität, Langlebigkeit, Standfestigkeit und simble Handhabung. Natürlich gehört auch der Service dazu, ich will nicht wochenlang auf ein neues Netzteil warten, weil ich das wegen eines Defektes einschicken musste.
Klar, die meisten Schrauber hier haben ein paar Netzteile liegen (ich auch ), aber diejenigen, die sich alle paar Jahre einen Rechner zusammenbauen, haben das natürlich nicht Ein Netzteil, das kurze Zeit nach der Inbetriebnahme kaputt geht und das man einschicken muss, wird schmerzlich vermisst, vorallem, wenn es länger dauert als es sein muss.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Ich finde es gut von Cougar, dass die freiwillig jemanden in em Forum abstellen, dessen User sich auch wirklich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen un auch wissen was sie brauchen. Somit zeigen sie, dass sie voll von ihren Produkten überzeugt sind und auch wissen wieso. Ausserdem wird gezeigt, dass die sich auch um ihre Käufer kümmern un net nur Preise sondern auch wirklich gute Tipps und Hinweise an die Käufer weitergeben.


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



> dass die freiwillig jemanden in em Forum abstellen



Abstellen ist finde ich ein falscher Ausdruck.
Ich finde das zeigt einen sehr guten Support,das sie in großen Foren 
(wie diesem) vertreten sind um Fragen beantworten.

Ich hoffe die beantwortung der fragen setzt sich auch nach dieser Woche fort.
Allerdings sollten die Fragen dann etwas mehr auf Cougar-Produkte gerichtet sein.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

"abstellen" is auchnet ganz wörtlich zu nehmen


----------



## Compucase (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Leider muss ich euch bis heute Abend vertrösten, am heutigen Sonntag möchte die Familie auch mal wieder was mit dem Papa unternehmen.

Heute Abend gibt es Antworten, bitte um Verständnis.

Danke


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin seit Jahren mit meinen Netzteilen zufrieden, die ich so gekauft hatte, wieso also zu Cougar gehen.
> Einer, der jahrelang Opel gefahren hat und zufrieden war (immer diese verdammten Autovergleiche ) wechselt doch auch nicht plötzlich zu VW (oder wäre Skoda treffender? ).
> 
> Natürlich bin ich nicht abgeneigt, aber es müssen neben guten Argumenten auch gute Tests bei rauskommen und nicht nur Wunschdenken.


Also beim Test in der PCGH hat es ja sehr gut abgeschnitten.

Sag bloß du bist Opelfahrer.


----------



## speedymike (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

cougar wird sich am nt markt schon positionieren. könnte ein wenig dauern. marken wie enermax, be quiet, tagan, ... sind sehr beliebt weil einfach viele user sehr sehr gute erfahrungen mit diesen marken gemacht haben. ein guter ruf kommt nicht von ganz alleine. und insgesamt wird sich das anbieten von nt schon lohnen; nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile nt von ocz, corsair, ...

und ganz selbstlos ist das "abstellen" eines cougar mitarbeiters sicherlich nicht. versteht mich nicht falsch, es macht viel spass und es ist interessant die postings von compucase zu lesen (solche themenwoche muss es öfter geben), aber ich vermute mal stark dass nicht nur reine nächstenliebe dahinter steckt!

ps: der support von enermax ist übrigens auch sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Reine Nächstenliebe vielleicht nicht, aber wenn ich mir ansehe, was für Fragen Compucase hier beantwortet, hat das mit reiner Werbung nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Compucase (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

So, nun die versprochenen Antworten zu den Fragen in diesem Thread.



> _wann kommen die Dinger eig auf den Markt?_


   Sind schon seit Anfang Juni erhaeltlich. Z.B. bei Alternate, Atelco oder hardwareversand. Dazu findet man die Produkte auch bereits unter Geizhals, Amazon, Schottenland, etc.
  Also die Verfuegbarkeit ist optimal.

  Bei der Lackierung werden wir uns evtl. mal was ueberlegen, kleine Sondereditionen etc.
  Was ich euch aber definitive versprechen kann – es werden keine Figuren aus der Sesamstrasse darauf abgebildet sein. Definitiv NEIN 



> _Ich find lackierte Netzteile generell Kot, eben weil die 'Außenhaut' kratzempfindlich ist, eben weil das unnötig Geld kostet, das besser ins innere geflossen wäre._


   Wir nutzen einen Lack der auch bei Automobilen benutzt wird, der ist extreme unempfindlich und weit besser als “Standard”.
  Und unser Inneres, nun ja, ist erstklassig. Das ist Fakt. 



> _PS: die Kabel sind auch in Strümpfe gehüllt, die im Netzteil anfangen und nicht außen (was ich ziemlich blöde finde), wobei ich diese 'Stüzstrümpfe' für die Kabel eh ziemlichen Mist find.
> Hier wäre mir ein anständiger Mantel lieber oder ein ähnlicher, niemals nie nicht leitender Überzug und kein potentieller Kurzschluss..._


    Es wird dadurch keinen Kurzschluss geben solange das Netzteil so eingesetzt wird wie es sein soll. Die Kabel sind komplett geerdet, da passiert nichts.



> _Mich__ würde es zum bsp. interessieren warum nur cougar und artic cooling ein netzteil für 50-60euro anbietet was spitzenleistung hat?
> 
> 
> [editi: na dann gute]
> ...


   Wir verbauen schon andere Komponenten, nur hochwertigere als viele andere. Wir sparen ueberhaupt nicht. An nichts. Von Innen nur hochwertige Komponenten, von Aussen bester Lack aus der Automobilbranche, etc.
  Wir, HEC / Compucase, entwickeln UND produzieren selber. Wir haben alles in einer Hand. Viele andere MARKEN kaufen Ihre Netzteile bei grossen Produzenten ein, auch einige bei uns. Wir, der Hersteller, verkauft diese Designs, Entwicklungen etc. ja nicht kostenlos, ich glaube das kann jeder nachvollziehen. Fuer unsere eigenen COUGAR-Netzteile nutzen wir natuerlich nur das Beste. Als Hersteller koennen wir Komponenten in riesigen Mengen einkaufen und somit auch bessere Preise erzielen. Wir stellen ja wie gesagt nicht nur fuer unser eigenes Label her. Und die Lieferanten der Komponenten haben unterschiedliche Qualitaetsstufen “auf Lager”. Wenn wir dann die besten Komponenten einfach “mitbestellen” bekommen wir einen guten Preis.
  Es gibt nicht viele Unternehmen die eine aehnliche Groesse und Professionalitaet wie HEC / Compucase haben. Man kann es an einer einzelnen Hand abzaehlen. Besonders unsere Erfahrung macht uns da einzigartig. Seit fast 20 (!!) Jahren entwickeln wir Netzteile die wir in eigenen Produktionsstaetten mit eigener Qualitaertskontrolle herstellen. Wir sind gross geworden im OEM Geschaeft, also z.B. grosse Systemhaeuser mit Gehaeusen und Netzteilen beliefert die tausende Komplett-PC’s pro Monat verkauft haben. Die brauchen Qualitaet, nichts anderes. Wenn da ein Komplett PC vom Endkunde ueber drei Stationen wieder beim Systemhaus landet weil das Netzteil defect ist, dann kostet es allen Vertriebspartnern in dieser Kette eine Menge Geld.
  Es gibt sogar noch weniger Hersteller die erfolgreich im OEM Geschaeft sind und auch parallel eine eigene Marke entwickelt haben.
 Nebenbei…eine eigene Qualitaetskontrolle zu haben ist schon ein “netter” Vorteil.



> _guter support hatte ich jetzt auch erst von beuiet beim austausch vom nt._


   Guten Support bieten wir meiner Meinung nach auch. Nur mit anderen Prioritaeten.
  Erstmal die Fakten – unsere COUGAR Netzteile kommen mit drei Jahren Gewaehrleistung daher.
  Wir bieten aber keinen Direktaustausch und kostenlose Abholung an. Warum eigentlich nicht?
  Dieser Service kostet Geld. Und das wirkt sich auf den Verkaufspreis aus. Warum sollen die User deren Netzteil optimal funktioniert fuer die User mit fehlerhaften Modellen “mitbezahlen”…
  Das bedeutet ja das manche User fuer die Fehler des Anbieters etwas zahlen. Das wollen wir nicht.
  Viel wichtiger – wir sind 100%ig sicher das wir ueberhaupt nicht erst in solche “Probleme” kommen. Ganz gleich wie viele Netzteile verkauft werden, unsere COUGAR-Netzteile werden nicht ausfallen. Bei sachgemaesser Anwendung versteht sich! Die normale Abnutzung wird, je nach Anwendung, natuerlich nach vielen Jahren erkennbar werden, wie bei jedem Netzteil. Bei guten dauert es laenger, bei schlechten…

  Unser Support konzentriert sich ganz auf die Kunden. Die direkte Kommunikation mit euch ist doch deutlich besser als tagelang auf eine Antwort von einem unbekanntem Service-Mitarbeiter zu warten. Mal abgesehen davon das es ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz im Internet ist, eine Kunden-eMail werktags innerhalb von 24h zu beantworten. Das ist trotz Web 2.0, eCommerce etc. leider nur bei den wenigsten der Fall. Der Kunde ist doch das wichtigste ueberhaupt.

  Im Hintergrund arbeitet unser Service ebenfalls kundenorientiert. Wenn wir defekte Netzteile von einem Vertriebspartner bekommen, warden diese an einer eigenen Teststation sorgfaeltig geprueft. JEDES Netzteil. Wenn sich bestimmte Defekte mehren, geht ein Anruf an die Produktion raus. Da wird dieses Modell dann SOFORT nochmal ueberprueft und ggf. Die fehlerhafte Komponenten getauscht. Und das alles innerhalb von 24h. Ist ja unsere eigene Produktion.
  Da wir auch jedes Netzteil sorgfaeltig pruefen, und falls wir mal ein defektes COUGAR bekommen, ich ganz sicher auch persoenlich bei der Fehleranalyse beiwohnen werde, kann ich euch versprechen – der Fehler wird gefunden und umgehend behoben. 
  Falls Ihr euch entschliesst das Netzteil aufzuschrauben oder Lasten auszusetzen fuer die es nicht geschaffen wurde – wir finden den Grund. Und dann gibt es auch kein Ersatzgeraet. Das ist keine Drohung, sondern nur fair den anderen 99,9% der User die das Netzteil auch gemaess den Anforderungen betreiben. 



> _Um dem Cougar Mensch noch ne Frage zu stellen die ich wahrscheinlich überlesen habe: Wann kommen die Netzteile raus? Ich bin am überlegen ob ich so ein NT für mein Projekt (siehe Signatur) benutzen könnte. Was denken Sie wie viel Power ich für die GTX 3xx braucht? (also mit einem Cougar Netzteil)._


    COUGAR Mensch, Marketing Mufti, ja, diese Anreden sind mir aus dem Bueroalltag bekannt  
  Siehe oben in diesem Post, schon laengst erhaeltlich und breit gelistet.

  Abwarten. Zum Thema GTX 3xx kann ich noch nichts sagen. Das haengt ja zudem noch massgeblich an den anderen Komponenten welches Netzteil Sie benoetigen. Ein Trend ist jedoch klar zu erkennen, deutlich weniger als bisherige High-End GPU’s wird es wohl nicht werden…




> _Gegenfrage,was würde dagegensprechen ein Cougar statt ein Bq,Corsair,Seasonic etc. zu kaufen.
> 
> Mit würde höchstens die Farbe einfallen,falls die nicht geefällt._​


    Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Wer orange ueberhaupt nicht leiden kann, wird sich kaum ein COUGAR Netzteil kaufen. Damit muessen wir leben 



> _Natürlich bin ich nicht abgeneigt, aber es müssen neben guten Argumenten auch gute Tests bei rauskommen und nicht nur Wunschdenken._


    Reviews sind schon einige online. Ich verweise da gerne auf Planet3DNow! und PC-Experience da beide Seiten sehr detailliert testen, teils im wissenschaftlichen Bereich.
  Dazu findet man Reviews auch in der PC Games Hardware. Seit der aktuellen Ausgabe hat die Redaktion das Testverfahren geaendert und verstaerkt die inneren Werte beleuchtet, also mehr Messungen, genaue Analyse der verbauten Komponenten etc. Da sind wir gerade Testsieger geworden. Wir begruessen diese Aenderungen bei PCGH da dadurch mehr Wert auf die wirklich entscheidenden Faktoren gelegt wird.
  Ein weiteres Review gibt es auf gamer-network.com, bald warden die User-Reviews online sein, in der aktuellen HardwareLuxx wurde unser COUGAR CM 700 klarer Testsieger gegen andere bekannte Marken…
  Jeder testet unterschiedlich aber jeder war bisher begeistert.



> _Wie das Netzteil aussieht, ist doch letzendlich auch egal, weil man es eh nicht mehr sieht, wenns verbaut ist.
> Entscheidend sind Qualität, Langlebigkeit, Standfestigkeit und simble Handhabung. Natürlich gehört auch der Service dazu, ich will nicht wochenlang auf ein neues Netzteil warten, weil ich das wegen eines Defektes einschicken musste.
> Klar, die meisten Schrauber hier haben ein paar Netzteile liegen (ich auch file:///C:/DOCUME~1/abc/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/19/clip_image001.gif), aber diejenigen, die sich alle paar Jahre einen Rechner zusammenbauen, haben das natürlich nicht Ein Netzteil, das kurze Zeit nach der Inbetriebnahme kaputt geht und das man einschicken muss, wird schmerzlich vermisst, vorallem, wenn es länger dauert als es sein muss._


    Wie bereits erwaehnt, das wird nicht passieren!



> _Ich finde es gut von Cougar, dass die freiwillig jemanden in em Forum abstellen, dessen User sich auch wirklich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen un auch wissen was sie brauchen. Somit zeigen sie, dass sie voll von ihren Produkten überzeugt sind und auch wissen wieso. Ausserdem wird gezeigt, dass die sich auch um ihre Käufer kümmern un net nur Preise sondern auch wirklich gute Tipps und Hinweise an die Käufer weitergeben._


   Danke. Da werde ich jetzt einmal etwas persoenlicher damit Ihr einen Eindruck bekommt was so alles dahinter steckt.
  Ich bin verantwortlich fuer die COUGAR Marke. Das ist schlicht gesagt mein Job. Ich bin selber erst seit Jahresanfang bei HEC / Compucase. Die letzten fuenf Jahre war ich immer im “Netzteil-Business” aktiv, dazu auch einige Jahre direkt in China vor Ort wo ich hunderte von Produktionen begleitet habe. Selbst meine Frau war ca. 10 Jahre im Netzteil-Business bei einem Hersteller in China aktiv, erst nach Geburt unserer Tochter hat sie aufgehoert. Wenn andere Ehepaare abends vor dem Fernseher sitzen und ueber einen Film diskutieren, wird bei uns zu Hause eine Diskussion ueber eine Netzteil-Topologie gefuehrt. Interessant ist das HEC / Compucase nur unweit meiner alten Wohnung in China produziert, ich aber nie dort vor Ort war. Jetzt sind es einige Kilometer mehr…
  Von Anfang an konnte ich die Motivation im Unternehmen spueren etwas grosses zu schaffen. So ging also die Entwicklung der COUGAR Netzteile stetig voran und es wurden auch spezielle COUGAR Teams in unserer Zentrale in Asien geschaffen. Genau wie ich, 100% COUGAR. Jeden Tag, jede Woche. Auch ich habe fruehzeitig das Potenzial der Produkte erkannt. Ein Weltunternehmen als Basis ist doch schon mal was. Und die ersten Produkte hatte ich irgendwann selbst in der Hand. Diese wurden natuerlich gleich an unserer Teststation gequaelt und danach aufgeschraubt und in saemtliche Kleinteile zerlegt. Stueck fuer Stueck haben wir so die fertigen Netzteile die Ihr jetzt kaufen koennt entworfen. Keine Frage – verbessern kann man immer etwas, es gibt (noch) kein perfektes Netzteil. Aber da sind wir kontinuierlich dran.
  Aktionen wie diese bei PC Games Hardware werde ich ja nicht planen wenn ich doch weiss “Warum nach Feierabend und am Wochenende noch arbeiten, und das unbezahlt?”
  Trotzdem wird es gemacht. Einerseits um die Naehe zu euch zu suchen, andererseits aber auch weil eine riesige Motivation dahinter steckt die Produkte weiter nach vorne zu bringen denn technisch brauchen wir uns vor niemanden zu verstekcen. Minderwertige Produkte wuerde ich pers. Keine private Minute opfern sondern Dienst nach Vorschrift abliefern.
  Warum sitze ich also mal wieder hier am Sonntag Abend? Weil ich 100%ig von unseren Produkten ueberzeugt bin (wie bereits erwaehnt, Netzteile sind nicht unbekannt fuer mich) und alles menschenmoegliche machen werde diese auch angemessen zu praesentieren. Meine Frau ebenfalls (die ja auch Ahnung von der Materie hat) und sie unterstuetzt mich hervorragend damit ich mehr Zeit fuer die Arbeit habe.
  Bei uns wird niemand fuer solche Dinge abgestellt. Das passiert aus freien Stuecken und das war sicher nicht das letzte Mal das wir so etwas durchgefuehrt haben.
  Unser Netzteil-Lexikon ist schon ein gutter Anfang dafuer was wir bezwecken wollen.
  Mehr Aufklaerung was Netzteile angeht. Nur weil ein solches Produkt nicht mehr FPS aus dem PC kitzelt ist es noch lange nicht unwichtig.
  Ihr werdet sicher auch niemals von uns hoeren das wir die besten Netzteile ueberhaupt herstellen. Ganz sicher nicht. Es gibt einige wenige die auch gute Netzteile herstellen, das ist doch Fakt!
  Wir sind nicht ganz alleine in der Spitzengruppe, so ehrlich muss man doch mal sein.



> _Ich hoffe die beantwortung der fragen setzt sich auch nach dieser Woche fort.
> Allerdings sollten die Fragen dann etwas mehr auf Cougar-Produkte gerichtet sein._


    Liebend gerne, ich persoenlich sehe da kein Problem. Ob dieses spezielle Forum weiterhin verfuegbar sein wird, muss dann noch mit der PCGH geklaert warden. Ansonsten bin ich immer per PN, eMail oder Messenger erreichbar, natuerlich auch nach der Arbeitszeit. Kontaktinfos findet Ihr in meinem Profil.
  Aber – wir planen auch eine Neuerung was den Support via Kommunikation angeht.
  Wenn es soweit ist werdet Ihr die Neuigkeiten schon erfahren.



> _cougar wird sich am nt markt schon positionieren. könnte ein wenig dauern. marken wie enermax, be quiet, tagan, ... sind sehr beliebt weil einfach viele user sehr sehr gute erfahrungen mit diesen marken gemacht haben. ein guter ruf kommt nicht von ganz alleine. und insgesamt wird sich das anbieten von nt schon lohnen; nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile nt von ocz, corsair, ..._


    Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Unser Ruf im OEM-Geschaeft hilft uns bei Kunden wie euch nicht sonderlich viel. Deswegen arbeiten wir daran mit unseren Netzteilen ein sehr hohes Standing zu erreichen. Schoen ist auch das hier das Wort “Marken” benutzt wurde und nicht “Hersteller”. Von allen genannten Namen ist wirklich nu rein Hersteller von Netzteilen dabei, welcher ueber die gleichen Vorteile wie wir als Hersteller verfuegt.
  Das es Zeit braucht wissen wir auch und die Zeit wird uns Recht geben, dam ache ich mir ueberhaupt keine Sorgen.



> _und ganz selbstlos ist das "abstellen" eines cougar mitarbeiters sicherlich nicht. versteht mich nicht falsch, es macht viel spass und es ist interessant die postings von compucase zu lesen (solche themenwoche muss es öfter geben), aber ich vermute mal stark dass nicht nur reine nächstenliebe dahinter steckt!_


    Natuerlich ist es nicht reine Naechstenliebe. Ich habe weiter oben bereits erklaert warum ich persoenlich solche Aktionen wie hier durchfuehre.
  Ich bin ueberzeugt davon das eine direkte Kommunikation zwischen Kunde und Anbieter die beste Moeglichkeit bietet
  a)tolle Produkte zum fairen Preis fuer die Kunden anzubieten
  b)wir genau dadurch mehr und mehr ueber unsere Kunden lernen und Punkt a) perfektionieren koennen


   Jetzt sind wir immer noch bei der Anfangsfrage stehen geblieben – warum soll ich ein COUGAR Netzteil kaufen?

  Zwei kurze Antworten:

  1.
  Weil die COUGAR Netzteile hochwertig bestueckt sind, Effizienzwerte im 230V Netz haben die kein anderes Bronze-zertifiziertes Netzteil schafft und wir teilweise effizienter sind als Silber-zertifizierte Netzteile, weil unsere COUGAR Netzteile ausserordentlich kuehl sind und dabei jederzeit leise, weil kaum jemand soviel fuer das Geld bietet, weil das Know-How was dahinter steckt fuer kaum wahrnembare Ausfallraten sorgen wird, weil unsere Netzteile hohe Leistungsreserven haben, weil bei uns alle notwendigen Sicherheitsfunktionen integriert sind und wir bei Surge- und EMV-Tests hervorragend abschneiden und – weil wir viele Menschen haben die sich tagtaeglich NUR um die Netzteile kuemmern und diese stetig weiterentwickeln. Wir muessen uns nicht um andere Produkte wie Kuehler, Mainboards und andere Komponenten kuemmern. Wir sind Netzteilhersteller seit 20 Jahren und das was wir koennen, setzen wir auch um. Nichts anderes!

  2.
  Unsere Netzteile sind so toll orange…


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Sehr interssanter Beitrag und da die Woche jetzt endet sag ich mal danke für den persönlichen Einsatz.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

hm klar dasich den kostenlosen austausch beim kaufpreis mitzahle oder auch nicht? kenn die kalkulationen bei bq nicht, somit kann ich da nur mutmaßen, aber wenn das ersatz NT innerhalb von 24std da ist da ist und ich meinen pc wieder nutzen kann dann und dann nichts dafür zahlen muss das der postbote zu mir kommt und das austauscht naja find ich schon klasse. und ich seh auch nicht ein etwas dafür zu zahlen wenn das nt kaputt ist. bei mir ging die 12volt schiene kaputt aus welchen grund auch immer.

ja orange ist ne super farbe, wenn ich den lambo in der stadt immer seh kucken die leut automatisch auf das auto auch wegen der farbe

aso und da ja die woche endet auch von mir danke für die super antworten und die interresanten themen


----------



## Compucase (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Keine Frage, der Service ist klasse.
Wir wissen halt das wir keine Ausfallraten haben werden die einen solchen Service rechtfertigen. Punkt.


----------



## Fabian (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Vielen Dank für das ausführliche abschließende Statement.

Zum Thema Bq:

Ich kann mich gut an ein Gespräch mit einem Händler erinnern der mir erzählte das in einem Zeitraum ziehmlich oft defekte Bq Netzteile zurückgebracht wurden.In dieser Zeit hat wohl der Vorort-Austauschservice die Laune der Kunden gehalten.

Außerdem bieten viele Händler ein RMA Formular an,dieses ermöglicht die 
(für den Kunden) kostenfreie Rücksendung.

BTT:Ich finde eine direkte Kommunikation mit dem Endkunden ist Gold wert.
      Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich wie es ist ewig auf eine Antwort Mail zu
      warten.Wenn überhaupt eine Antwort kommt.


Bei mir ist ein wirklich leiser Pc ein muss.
Daher wird auch an die Netzteile einiges an Erwartungen gestellt.
Ich habe mittlerweile so einiges an Netzteilen durchprobiert bis ich endlich glücklich mit einem war.

Die Tests/Reviews sowie dein ausführliches Statement zu euren Netzteilen hat mich überzeugt,so wird in der nächsten Woche ein Cougar bei mir eintreffen und hoffentlich die Erwartungen erfüllen,wovon ich ausgehe


----------



## Kaktus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

@Compucase
Tut mir ja leid, aber die Argumentation bezügliches des Vor- Ort Austausches ist ziemlich Naiv. Ihr glaubt niemals solche Probleme zu bekommen, weil ihr Ausnahmslos Top seid? Fehler passieren immer, jüngste Beispiele bei anderen Komponenten wie Seagate mit ihrer Firmware, BeQuiet mit ihrer ersten Revision der E5 Reihe und andere zeigen das immer ein Desaster passieren kann. Und ich zahle grundlegend gerne 5-10€ mehr un habe im Notfall diesen Service.
Ich hab seid 16 Jahre privat und Zeitweise Beruflich mit Hardware zu tun, und Gewährleistung alleine macht noch keine Service. Wie oft dauert es Wochen, gar Monate bis etwas aus der Reparatur zurück kommt, oder endlich umgetauscht werden kann. Wenn ihr so überzeugt von euren Produkten währt, könnte ihr das auch anbieten ohne hier Kosten seitig aufschlagen zu müssen, denn nach eurer Aussage kommt ein Defekt ja niemals vor. 
Und das Argument mit der langjährigen Erfahrung ist auch Witzlos. Es gibt andere Hersteller, egal au welchem Bereich, die produzieren selbst nach 50 Jahren nur Schrott. 
Wie eure Qualität ist, wird sich zeigen müssen. Allerdings gibt es für mich bisher nicht einen einzigen praktischen Grund von BeQuiet auf euch zu wechseln und ich wüsste derzeit auch für meine Kunden keinen Grund eines eurer Netzteile zu kaufen. Würdet ihr den gleichen guten Service bieten, und damit meine ich den Vor- Ort Umtausch, würde die Sache anders aussehen. Denn insgesamt seid ihr in einigen Bereichen ein tick besser. Nur der Service reicht einfach nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Compucase schrieb:


> Keine Frage, der Service ist klasse.
> Wir wissen halt das wir keine Ausfallraten haben werden die einen solchen Service rechtfertigen. Punkt.


 
Na na, das werden wir ja jetzt mal sehen. 
Ich habe für meinen Bekannter, der einen Rechner für seine Kinder zusammen stellt, jetzt mal ein Cougar Netzteil empfohlen (das 400 Watt Teil weil reicht).
Wir werden ja sehen, was ist und ob es den Ansprüchen gerecht wird, die ich an einem Netzteil habe, da ich den Rechner zusammenbauen werde.
Ich werde mir das Netzteil sehr genau anschauen und auch mal einen kleinen Belastungstest machen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Netzteil einen Rechner mit GTX 260 antreiben kann, immerhin sind ja PCIe Stromstecker vorhanden.



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Compucase
> Tut mir ja leid, aber die Argumentation bezügliches des Vor- Ort Austausches ist ziemlich Naiv. Ihr glaubt niemals solche Probleme zu bekommen, weil ihr Ausnahmslos Top seid? Fehler passieren immer, jüngste Beispiele bei anderen Komponenten wie Seagate mit ihrer Firmware, BeQuiet mit ihrer ersten Revision der E5 Reihe und andere zeigen das immer ein Desaster passieren kann. Und ich zahle grundlegend gerne 5-10€ mehr un habe im Notfall diesen Service.


 
Sehe ich auch so, ich benutze BeQuiet und habe mich schon einmal sehr über den Ausstauschservice gefreut (dass das NT vorher im Eimer gegangen ist natürlich nicht ).
Aber solche Fehler schleichen sich immer ein, besonders wenn man in China fertigen lässt. Die Chinesen haben einfach keine stabile, gleichbleibende Qualität, das ist nunmal so.
Da finde ich es schöner, wenn man schnell ein neues Gerät bekommen kann.
Drei Jahre Gewährleistung ist ja super, aber wie lange werde ich auf ein neues Netzteil warten müssen, wenn es nach, sagen wir mal, einem Jahr abraucht?
Ich habe bei Asus schon mal vier Wochen auf ein neues Mainboard gewartet, obwohl der Defekt ganz offensichtlich war (Northbridge überhitzt).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Mich würde mal interessieren was für Lüfter in den NT`s verbaut sind? Also Hersteller, drehzahl etc? 

Scheindaten wie DB kann man sich sparen ^^ 

Oder habt ihr selbst-entwickelte Lüfter im Einsatz?


----------



## Compucase (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Wer sagt denn das im Fall der Fälle Ihr eine Woche auf ein Austausch-Produkt warten muesst? Innerhalb von 24h Stunden schaffen wir das nicht, da gibt es nur einen anbieter der das macht. Trotzdem kann man auch ohne diesen Service einen guten Support bieten und schnell und sorgfältig die Austauschware versenden. Wir werden definitiv nicht Ausfallraten haben die diesen Kostenaufwand rechtfertigen.




> Aber solche Fehler schleichen sich immer ein, besonders wenn man in China fertigen lässt. Die Chinesen haben einfach keine stabile, gleichbleibende Qualität, das ist nunmal so.


Da muss ich mal vehement widersprechen. Viel, sehr viel elektronik wird in China gefertigt, auch sehr hochwertige Ware, z.B. 42 Zoll LCD-TV´s die hier fuer 1.500 euro verkauft werden, also schon Tendenz Luxus-Modell.
Warum haben die keine Probleme bei der Qualität?
Weil die ENTWICKLUNG selber gemacht wurde und die PRODUKTION streng überwacht wird.
Ist doch bei uns auch so - eigene Entwicklung, kein eingekauftes Design. also kennen wir jeden Millimeter im Netzteil, wissen wie sich die Komponenten in diversen Fällen verhalten.
UND - die laufen bei UNS vom Band. Unsere eigenen Mitarbeiter produzieren es und machen die Qualitätskontrolle. 
Das ist ein enormer Vorteil. Sicherlich habt Ihr schonmal davon gehört das eine Serie von Netzteilen nicht so gut war wie die letzte Serie. Das kann evtl. daran liegen das dann die Netzteile bei unterschiedlichen Herstellern gefertigt wurde. UNDENKBAR bei uns.
Die Entwicklungszeit für die COUGAR Netzteile betrug fast ein Jahr, ein volles Jahr in dem wir alles mögliche probiert und getestet haben. Das ist schon sehr sehr lange für eine Netzteil-Serie. Daher sind wir sicher das es keine großen Probleme geben wird.


----------



## Compucase (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



> Mich würde mal interessieren was für Lüfter in den NT`s verbaut sind? Also Hersteller, drehzahl etc?


 
In einem anderen Thread hier in der Themenwoche wurde bereits ausgiebig darüber gesprochen. Schau mal hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n.../57625-netzteilluefter-im-labor-tauschen.html


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Fehler passieren immer, jüngste Beispiele bei anderen Komponenten wie Seagate mit ihrer Firmware, BeQuiet mit ihrer ersten Revision der E5 Reihe und andere zeigen das immer ein Desaster passieren kann.


Naja, den Fehler bei Seagate finde ich mittlererweile sogar ziemlich lustig, schau dir mal den Bericht bei Heise darüber an.
Kurzfassung: es wird irgendwie ein Fehler gemeldet und die Firmware macht dicht, damit nicht mehr kaputt geht.

Bei der E5 Serie, die auf dem Epsilon Design von Fortron basiert, hätte man das durch ausgiebige Tests vermeiden können, hier war die Lüftersteuerung nicht stark genug ausgelegt, so dass es zu einem Ausfall der Netzteile gekommen ist (ja, haben die keinen Schutz gegen Hitze?? mein HEC 300GR, bei dem ich versehentlich den Lüfter falsch gepolt hatte, hatte das)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> [...] Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Netzteil einen Rechner mit GTX 260 antreiben kann, immerhin sind ja PCIe Stromstecker vorhanden.
> [...]



Wenn dir ein einzelner PCIe-Stromstecker reicht und du nen Adapter nutzen willst, dann reicht das Cougar.

Noch eine kleine Frage:

Würde eine Transportvereinbarung z.B. mit UPS denn nicht auch recht kostenfrei sein, da die Kosten nur bei Transport entstehen? In D werdet ihr doch ein kleines Lager haben, von dem aus Zentral geliefert wird?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Compucase schrieb:


> Wir werden definitiv nicht Ausfallraten haben die diesen Kostenaufwand rechtfertigen.



Diese Aussage ist ein Schuss in den Ofen. Wenn ihr die Ausfallraten nicht haben werdet, wäre der Kostenaufwand ja kaum vorhanden  
Damit habt ihr euch für mich völlig disqualifiziert. Denn das sagt mir das ihr eure Produkte lediglich in den Himmel lobt und am Ende kaum wirklich zu euren Produkten steht. 
Ihr wollt die besten NTs auf den Markt bringen mit grundlegend den besten Komponenten und überhaupt verbaut ihr Qualitativ nur das Beste. Aber einen solchen Service wollt ihr nicht anbieten? 

Und was die Austauschzeiten betrifft, scheint ihr auch nicht ganz auf den Laufenden zu sein. Das dauert fast immer eine Woche, egal was man für ein Teil einschickt. 

Was die Sache mit der Produktion in China angeht, hast du aber vollkommen recht. Die Aussage des wehrten Herrn ist Blödsinn. 

@Stefan Payne
Mein damaliges E5 ist nach 14 Monaten abgeraucht. Sprich, es war kein Fehler der mit ein paar Tetst offensichtlich gewesen sein kann. Allerdings hatte ich, obwohl ich über die Zeit für den Vor Ort Austausch war, innerhalb von 36 Stunden das neue NT in der Revision 2 in der Hand. Und ich war heil froh darum. Man kann die Qualität noch so gut kontrollieren, Fehler können sich immer einschleichen.


----------



## Compucase (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Dieses Servie-Modell aufzustellen kostet auch Zeit, damit meine ich nicht nur wenige Stunden.
Einzelpakete von Privatpersonen anzunehmen, zu prüfen und wieder neue PSU´s einzeln zu versenden ist sehr kostenintensiv.
Außerdem birgt das traditionelle Modell ja auch noch eine weitere Gefahr - sind die Netzteile qualitativ schlecht und die RMA-Fälle mehren sich, wird der Ein oder Andere Vertriebspartner von uns die COUGAR Produkte nicht mehr verkaufen wollen, schließlich hat er ja nur Ärger damit wenn die Netzteile reihenweise ausfallen. Beim Direktservice besteht die Gefahr nicht, der Händler muss sich nicht um RMA kümmern.
Aus vielfach genannten Gründen loben wir unsere eigenen Netzteile, bisher geben uns verschiedene Reviews auch Recht. ABER - wir sagen ja offen und ehrlich auch - wir sind nicht die einzigen in der Spitzengruppe. Es gibt noch wenige die auch gute Netzteile bauen. Diese bieten solch einen Service auch nicht an, trotzdem haben sich diese durchgesetzt.Womit eigentlich? Durch Qualität! Und das werden wir auch!

Gebt den Produkten die Zeit auf dem Markt die Sie benötigen und Ihr werdet nicht enttäuscht.

Stefan Payne hatte da noch ein Beispiel angesprochen welches durch bessere Tests hätte verhindert werden können. Da sind wir wieder bei unserer eigen Qualitätskontrolle und fast ein Jahr Entwicklungszeit...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Compucase schrieb:


> Gebt den Produkten die Zeit auf dem Markt die Sie benötigen und Ihr werdet nicht enttäuscht.


 
Das werden wir schon machen, keine Angst.
Aber gerade das wird ja zeigen, ob die Netzteile nur auf dem Laborprüfstand gut sind oder auch langlebig im PC halten, bei den unterschiedlichsten Bedingungen.
Nicht jeder Benutzer reinigt seinen Computer regelmäßig.
Ich habe schon Netzteile sterben sehen, weil der Lüfter Staub gefangen hatte, bzw. sich Staub im Inneren abgelagert hat.
Das ist zwar ein langwieriger Prozess, aber ich erwarte ja von einem Netzteil, dass es auch eine gewissen Zeit durchhölt.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

@Compucase
Ich bin gespannt. Bisher bin ich nicht überzeugt. Zumal ihr wirklich kein herausragendes Produkt habt sonder mit einigten anderen einfach mit schwimmt. Ihr seid weder die leisesten, noch die Effizientesten sondern quasi der Schnitt unter den Top Produkten. Was die Qualität angeht... wir werden sehen. 

Aber immerhin... auf freche Fragen geantwortet  Wenn ich da an die Themenwoche bei P3Dnow denke, da wahrt ihr ja auch schon, habt ihr zumindest Leute die sich hier um die Themenabende wirklich kümmern. Jüngstes absolutes Negativbeispiel war AMD, die sich ja bei P3DNow nach einigen Fragen gar nicht mehr gemeldet haben. Das soll einfach mal ein Lob an dich sein  Bemühst dich redlich, machen nicht viele.


----------



## Compucase (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*

Danke für das Lob, das hört man gerne und motiviert zum weitermachen.

"Freche" Fragen gehören doch dazu, sonst wäre es doch langweilig...


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2009)

Mich habt ihr auch überzeugt... Hab aber 4 kurze Fragen...

1. Was für ein Netzteil brauch ich denn für folgende Komponenten?
Habs auf das 700er der S-Power-Reihe abgesehen...^^

Intel Core i7 860
ASUS Maximux Formula III
6-8 GB-DDR3-1600 Ram
Soundblaster X-Fi Elite Pro
MSI GeForce GTX285 Super Pipe OC 2GB
2 Laufwerke
2 HDDs

2. Ab wann gibt es die Cougars mit 80+ Silber denn zu kaufen? 
3. Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, das ihr nicht wie die anderen Hersteller Netzteile mit z.b. 750W, 650W,1200W oder so anbietet. Sondern immer Netzteile mit ganzen Watt-Zahlen... 700,1000 (außnahme das 550er)
Hat das einen bestimmten Grund?

4. Um mal eine "freche" Frage zu stellen...
Arbeit ihr schon an den 80+ Gold-Modellen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2009)

1. mit 500W bist auf der sicheren Seite
2. sofort, bei Atelco/Hardwareversand.
3. Naja, noch ist die Modellpalette recht überschaubar, die Schritte zwischen den Netzteilen recht groß.
Die 'Wattzahlen' dürften auch mehr davon abhängen, was man denn gern hätte, z.B. gibt es auch Geräte mit z.B. 680W, oder 430W, ist halt die Frage, wo man hin möchte.
4. Ja, aber das tut jeder, liefern kann aber noch niemand, zu anständigen Preisen.


----------



## Compucase (6. September 2009)

Hi <<Painkiller>>,
Stefan Payne hat ja schon fast alles beantwortet, da bleibt nichts mehr für mich übrig...

zu 1) ein 550er Netzteil reicht da aus, damit bist auch im guten Auslastungsbereich und das Netzteil wird auch nicht überlastet. Da reicht also das S 550 aus (wobei das auch mit 800W noch läuft....)
Sollte es mal SLI werden, würde ich schon das 700er nehmen, sonst das 550er.
2) richtig, sofort. momentan aber nur über hardwareversand.de und atelco.
3) wir haben netzteile immer in 150er schritten voneinander getrennt denn wir wollen nicht unzählige modelle auf den markt bringen sondern das was auch gebraucht wird. ok, manch einer möchte ein 480W PSU haben, da können wir nur 550 bieten. ausserdem ist es so einfacher für uns die aktuellen modelle immer weiter zu verbessern anstatt 30 verschiedene modelle und serien zu betreuen.
4) ja, sind wir dran, evtl. wird es ja noch dieses jahr etwas, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Hi <<Painkiller>>,
> Stefan Payne hat ja schon fast alles beantwortet, da bleibt nichts mehr für mich übrig...
> 
> zu 1) ein 550er Netzteil reicht da aus, damit bist auch im guten Auslastungsbereich und das Netzteil wird auch nicht überlastet. Da reicht also das S 550 aus (wobei das auch mit 800W noch läuft....)
> ...



@ Stefan Payne & Compucase vielen Dank für die Antworten...  

Ich spiele im Moment mit dem Gedanken vielleicht eine "schwächere" GeForce für PhysX noch mit ins System zu bauen. Weiß aber noch nicht welche...^^

Vielleicht kommt auch noch eine Lüfersteuerung mit rein... is aber auch noch nicht sicher...


----------



## poiu (10. September 2009)

also für eine schwache Physx Karte reicht auch das 550W Model, wobei nur das Cougar-S 550W genug stecker anboard hat. Für denn gleichen Preis bekommst du aber schon das CM 700.

häängt davon ab wie schwach die Graka ist die du nutzen willst , bei einer 8600 reicht auch ein 550W NT


----------



## PinkP (15. September 2009)

@Painkiller:

Hab mir fast das gleiche System zusammen gebaut. Bei der Grafikkarte warte ich noch auf die GT3xx. Laut Netz soll die unter Last 225 Watt ziehen. Von dem Mainboard würd ich dir aber eher abraten --> nicht schlecht aber auch nicht gut. Nimm lieber das Deluxe oder wenn's sein muss das WS. Beachte bei dem NT auch die "Abnutzung", den maximalen Effiziensbereich und mögliche Aufrüstungen. Genau aus diesen Gründen hab ich mich für das S700 entschieden.

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (18. September 2009)

PinkP schrieb:


> @Painkiller:
> 
> Hab mir fast das gleiche System zusammen gebaut. Bei der Grafikkarte warte ich noch auf die GT3xx. Laut Netz soll die unter Last 225 Watt ziehen. Von dem Mainboard würd ich dir aber eher abraten --> nicht schlecht aber auch nicht gut. Nimm lieber das Deluxe oder wenn's sein muss das WS. Beachte bei dem NT auch die "Abnutzung", den maximalen Effiziensbereich und mögliche Aufrüstungen. Genau aus diesen Gründen hab ich mich für das S700 entschieden.
> 
> mfg




Stimmt die zukunftssicherheit spielt auch eine große Rolle....


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2009)

Bei Netzteilen nicht allzu sehr, da die Lebensdauer doch recht beschränkt ist, man sollte es, bei einem Game PC, auch nicht allzu lange nutzen, das würde der Hardware nur schaden.


----------



## PinkP (19. September 2009)

> da die Lebensdauer doch recht beschränkt ist, man sollte es, bei einem Game PC, auch nicht allzu lange nutzen, das würde der Hardware nur schaden.



Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört und macht elektrotechnisch auch keinen Sinn. Die Elkos und Relais altern mit der Zeit (je wärmer desto schneller) und können nicht mehr ihre volle Leistung bringen bis zum Kurzschlußtot --> daher auch ein NT, dass auch mit 20-30% weniger Kapazität noch die benötigte Leistung sicher liefern kann. Spannungsspitzen filtert/prüft zum Teil das MB und das NT (unabhängig der Elkos wenns ein gutes NT ist). Bisher habe ich erst 1 NT verbraucht (war über 5 Jahre im Dauerbetrieb) und 1 zerstört (Schalter 220V auf 110V ausversehen umgelegt).

mfg


----------



## Compucase (19. September 2009)

@Stefan Payne
Ich bin zwar kein CPU-Experte (wie man im anderen Thread sehen kann...) aber die Aussage hier ist so pauschal nicht korrekt.
Abnutzung etc. wurde schon oft diskutiert und das stimmt ja auch. Das Netzteil verliert an max. Leistung und die Effizienz lässt im Laufe der Jahre nach, ergo größere Wärmeabgabe. Daher werden "alte" Netzteile gerne mal was lauter, nach vielen Jahren Betrieb.
Aber Hardware beschädigen? Die Sicherungsfunktionen nutzen ja nicht ab...


----------



## Seb (23. September 2009)

Sehr interessant das alles... Werde mir wohl ein CM 700 besorgen. Laut allen Tests, die ich in die Finger bekommen habe, ist das NT erste Sahne!


----------



## Compucase (23. September 2009)

Hört man doch gerne.
Jedes Review zu einem unserer Produkte ist auf unserer Website gelistet. Dort gibt es die großen Übersichten.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2009)

Woran erkenn ich denn welche Version des Cougar-Netzteiles ich hab?

Hab gerade ein tolles Review gelesen...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ar-cm-power-700-neue-version.html#post1154505


----------



## LK1801 (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ihr jetzt noch eure kabel mti hochwertiigen, schwarzen sleeve sleeven würdet würde ich mir sofort auch eins bestellen.
Ich find das orange super, aber dieses schwarz-weiß-orange des sleeves gefällt mir kein bisschen.

wow, in 2 absätzen 3-mal das wort "sleeve"


----------



## rabensang (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Sleeve ist sehr hochwertig. Da können sich einige Hersteller ne Scheibe abschneiden. Die farbe sieht besser aus als tristes schwarz.


----------



## LK1801 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja der sleeve ist sehr schön blickdicht! Ich finde nur die farbkombo hässlich. Schwarz-orange wär VIEL besser!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Warum solte ich ein Cougar Netzteil kaufen?*



Compucase schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal vehement widersprechen. Viel, sehr viel elektronik wird in China gefertigt, auch sehr hochwertige Ware, z.B. 42 Zoll LCD-TV´s die hier fuer 1.500 euro verkauft werden, also schon Tendenz Luxus-Modell.
> Warum haben die keine Probleme bei der Qualität?
> Weil die ENTWICKLUNG selber gemacht wurde und die PRODUKTION streng überwacht wird.
> Ist doch bei uns auch so - eigene Entwicklung, kein eingekauftes Design. also kennen wir jeden Millimeter im Netzteil, wissen wie sich die Komponenten in diversen Fällen verhalten.
> ...




Daraus schließe ich, ihr fertigt in China.

Freche Frage: Warum nicht in DE?


----------



## rabensang (2. Oktober 2009)

Willst du 250€ für ein Netzteil bezahlen??????


----------



## Compucase (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Sorry, war kurzeitig außer Landes...
Rabensang hat es schon treffend formuliert - möchtest Du 250 Euro für ein CM 700 zahlen?
Auch wenn es nicht gerade höflich ist und ich hier mit einer Gegenfrage antworte aber welche großen IT und CE Firmen fertigen noch in Deutschland bei den ca. 400 geschätzten "Marken"?
Mit GROß ist zumindest die Aktivität auf mehreren Kontinenten gemeint und kein Nischenprodukt welches nur national angeboten wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja, FSC fertigt noch recht viel in D.
Das kann man aber nur bei Dingen machen, bei denen die Lohnkosten fast keine Rolle spielen oder man von der dt. Mentalität bzw Ausbildung profitieren kann.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Oktober 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht gerade höflich ist und ich hier mit einer Gegenfrage antworte aber welche großen IT und CE Firmen fertigen noch in Deutschland bei den ca. 400 geschätzten "Marken"?



MDT, Infineon/Qimonda (sind glaub ich insolvent ^^), Levicom, AMD (Global Foundrys), Siemens,..

Das sind die, die mir spontan aus dem Kopf einfallen.  Und die meisten davon glänzen durch ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und sind internationale Größen.


----------



## Compucase (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Das kommt davon wenn man sich total übermüdet direkt vom Flughafen an die Beantwortung einer solchen Frage macht. Ich werde mich nachher angemessen selbst bestrafen...
Ich hätte das Wort "Komponenten" noch in den Raum werfen sollen. Bei FSC sind es (glaube ich, sonst verbessert mich) nur Komplettsysteme und keine Komponenten wie Netzteile und Gehäuse (wo die bei FSC herkommen habe ich schon selbst vor Ort gesehen.... )
Bei Infineon und AMD spielen viele Vorteile seitens der Regierung eine Rolle, da gab es diverse Boni seitens der Länderregierung. Unter "normalen" Gesichtspunkten hätten die dort auch nicht produziert.
Levicom Netzteile kommen aus Deutschland? Gaaaanz sicher.....? Im Impressum wird ja selbst die Produktionsanschrift angegeben...
Zu MDT kann ich nichts auf Anhieb sagen. Mal abgesehen davon das ich mich eh nur ungerne über andere Firmen äußere da ich dort den gleichen Einblick wie Ihr habe...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. Oktober 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Levicom Netzteile kommen aus Deutschland? Gaaaanz sicher.....? Im Impressum wird ja selbst die Produktionsanschrift angegeben...



Hmm stimmt, das letzte mal als ich auf der Seite war sah die noch ganz anders aus und gleich unter dem Logo stand "Quality made in Germany"..


----------



## Revoller (4. Oktober 2009)

Welche Gründe sprechen denn für Cougar Nts und gegen Be Quit?
Zumal hier bei mit in Hannover nur Atelco Cougar Nts anbietet bin ich schon fast gezwungen Be Quit zu kaufen. Das einzige Cougar was dadurch in Frage kommt is das Cougar Power 700Watt welches nur 648W bringen soll. Das Be Quit dagegen bringt 672W.

Ich bin nich abgeneigt ein Cougar zu kaufen sondern lediglich unsicher. 100€ sind ja nun auch ne Stange Geld, dadurch verlange ich auch eine jahrelange Nutzung ohne Einschränkungen durch Probleme oder gar Garantiefälle. Leider stehe ich auch etwas unter Zeitdruck was den Kauf eines Nts angeht da mein Hauptsystem wieder in Betrieb gehen muss um Videos zu bearbeiten und online stellen zu können. 

Mein Anforderungen an das Netzteil is vor allem die Langlebigkeit und die Sicherheit bei zukünftigen Aufrüstungen. Das Netzteil sollte auch in 3-4 Jahren noch in der Lage sein aktuelle Hardware zu befeuern ohne in die Knie zu gehen. 
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE][SIZE=+1][/SIZE]


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Wort "Komponenten" noch in den Raum werfen sollen. Bei FSC sind es (glaube ich, sonst verbessert mich) nur Komplettsysteme und keine Komponenten wie Netzteile und Gehäuse (wo die bei FSC herkommen habe ich schon selbst vor Ort gesehen.... )


Bei FSC sinds auch die Boards, die hier gefertigt werden.
Macht aber auch Sinn, da sie fast nur hier in Euroland 'ne Rolle spielen.



Compucase schrieb:


> Bei Infineon und AMD spielen viele Vorteile seitens der Regierung eine Rolle, da gab es diverse Boni seitens der Länderregierung. Unter "normalen" Gesichtspunkten hätten die dort auch nicht produziert.


Unter Umständen schon.
Der Punkt ist halt der, das es auch drauf ankommt, in wiefern die Transportkosten eine Rolle spielen oder aber die Personalkosten oder ob man von 'dem Deutschen' an sich profitieren könnte.

PKW Produktion(en) in England sind z.B. immer ein Problem, da meistens doch eher schlampig zusammengesetzt...

Es gibt auch einige Hersteller, die versucht haben die Produktion etwas weiter östlich zu verlagern (Polen, Rumänien and so on), viele sind dabei derb auf die Schnauze gefallen, eben weil die Qualität der Werke nicht so hoch war, wie in D...

Oder weil der Ausbau der Verkehrswege nicht so schnell voran schreitet, wie versprochen.
Ich glaub auch bei Nokia hat man sich die Verlagerung nach Rumänien etwas besser vorgestellt als es gerad läuft...
Zumal man im Osten auch noch das Problem der 'Westwanderung' hat, sprich man ist dauernd am Ausbilden von Leuten und wenn man sie anständig ausgebildet hat, packen sie ihre Sachen und wandern gen Westen.
Das ist auch etwas, das man berücksichtigen sollte!
Auch die 'Firmentreue' sprich wie lange ein Arbeiter bei einem Unternehmen angestellt ist, ob das eher lange ist oder ob sie sofort weg sind, sobald sie ein etwas besseres Angebot haben...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2009)

Revoller schrieb:


> Welche Gründe sprechen denn für Cougar Nts und gegen Be Quit?


Es heißt be Qu*iet*, auf deutsch sei leise!
Was du da geschrieben hast, würd ich mit 'gib auf!' oder 'lass das!' übersetzen.
Meinst du nicht auch, das es ziemlich bescheuert wäre, einen Gegenstand 'gib auf' zu nennen?!
Zumal quit ein Verb ist und quiet ein adjektiv...

Welche Gründe für das Cougar-S spricht?!
Man verbaut hier Sekundärseitig recht oft Polymer Kondensatoren, die haltbarer als Elektrolyte sein sollen, auch ist das ganze Design moderner und effizienter.
Das Bequiet ist schon etwas älter...


Revoller schrieb:


> Zumal hier bei mit in Hannover nur Atelco Cougar Nts anbietet bin ich schon fast gezwungen Be Quit zu kaufen. Das einzige Cougar was dadurch in Frage kommt is das Cougar Power 700Watt welches nur 648W bringen soll. Das Be Quit dagegen bringt 672W.


Was spricht denn gegen Atelco?!
Das 'nur Atelco' die cougars im Programm hat, düft daran liegen, das 'nur Atelco' einer der Händler ist, die eigentlich schon immer HEC Netzteile bzw Compucase Gehäuse im Programm hatten.
Damals hab ich mir auch mein Compucase Big Tower (war damals, als ichs kaufte recht üblich, heute eher nicht mehr)

Meinereiner hatte Atelco eigentlich eher als freundlich und kulant im Hirn...


Revoller schrieb:


> Ich bin nich abgeneigt ein Cougar zu kaufen sondern lediglich unsicher. 100€ sind ja nun auch ne Stange Geld, dadurch verlange ich auch eine jahrelange Nutzung ohne Einschränkungen durch Probleme oder gar Garantiefälle. Leider stehe ich auch etwas unter Zeitdruck was den Kauf eines Nts angeht da mein Hauptsystem wieder in Betrieb gehen muss um Videos zu bearbeiten und online stellen zu können.


Bin quasi ein Stammkunde von Atelco gewesen, wenn deren Shop System nicht so blöde wäre, so dass ich nicht (mehr) dort bestellen kann, würd ich immer noch dort bestellen.
Hatte auch einige Reklamationen, auch hab ich online bestellte Ware mal im Shop zurück gegeben, ging auch problemlos.

Der Service ist zwar ein nicht unwichtiger Punkt, nur, wenn man einen Vor Ort Austauschservice anbietet, bezahlen den eigentlich alle Kunden mit, so dass es das Produkt verteuert.
Andererseits ists auch etwas, mit dem man keine Bekanntschaft machen möchte bzw es eher gegen den Hersteller spricht, wenn man vom Support gebrauch machen muss...


Revoller schrieb:


> Mein Anforderungen an das Netzteil is vor allem die Langlebigkeit und die Sicherheit bei zukünftigen Aufrüstungen. Das Netzteil sollte auch in 3-4 Jahren noch in der Lage sein aktuelle Hardware zu befeuern ohne in die Knie zu gehen.


Dazu hab ich was geschrieben, im anderen Thread.
Netzteile sind recht stark belastete Gegenstände, die daher auch einem gewissen Verschleiß unterliegen, den du leider nicht 'messen' kannst.

Entsprechend hält ein Netzteil zwar länger als bei den meisten der Rechner, aber auch wieder nicht ewig.

4-5 Jahre sind meiner Meinung nach das maximum, was man einem Game PC Netzteil zumuten sollte, danach sollte es ausgewechselt werden, bevor es den Rechner zerstört.


----------



## Compucase (4. Oktober 2009)

@revoller
Ich möchte nur ungerne direkt etwas gegen Mitbewerber sagen, denn das ist be Quiet. 
Daher sage ich mal was Dir das POWER 700 zu bieten hat, den Rest musst Dir so aus dem Internet "ziehen".
Wir verarbeiten nur hochwertige Komponenten (Nippon-Chemicon 105er Primärkondensator, Taepo 105er sekundäre Kondensatoren, Infineon Spannungswandler, Young Lin Lüfter, hochwertige Epoxidharzplatine, etc. etc.) Du kannst Dir alle Reviews vom COUGAR CM 700 anschauen, das POWER 700 ist baugleich AUßER das es einen 120mm Lüfter hat statt 140mm und kein Kabelmanagement. Dafür ist die Bautiefe mit 14cm auch sehr gering. Ansonsten innerlich gleich.

@Stefan Payne
Ich glaube nicht das Transportkosten bei kleineren Bauteilen wie CPU´sd eine Rolle spielen wenn ich sehe das Gehäuse per Container aus Asien ankommen und da sicherlich einige CPU´s mehr reingehen würden.


----------



## Revoller (4. Oktober 2009)

> ...das POWER 700 ist baugleich AUßER das es einen 120mm Lüfter hat statt 140mm und kein Kabelmanagement.



Das wollte ich wissen Danke! 
Ob ein 120er oder 140er Lüfter drin werkelt ist mir relativ egal, allerdings bin ich mittlerweile schon etwas vom Be Quiet weg aufgrund dem was ich gehört habe. Da ich bei Atelco hier in Hannover allerdings nur das Power 700 bekommen kann werde ich wohl das morgen auch kaufen. Hec Netzteile sind ja relativ langlebig wenn ich mich hier bei mir so umgucke, in dem Ersatzrechner werkelt sogar ein altes 350W NT zuverlässig. 

Kann man bei Atelco irgendwie einen Artikel online zurück legen lassen?


----------



## Compucase (4. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, was bei Atelco möglich ist weiß ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht genau. Tut mir leid, da kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei Atelco kannst du es nur per Telefon in der Filiale zurücklegen lassen. Falls du eine in der Nähe hast, würd ichs machen.


----------



## Revoller (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre einfach morgen hin sodass ich 5 vor 10 an der Tür stehe^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2009)

Revoller schrieb:


> Kann man bei Atelco irgendwie einen Artikel online zurück legen lassen?


Du kannst online Fillialabholung bestellen, das dürfte dann sowas ähnliches sein.

Dann könntest dir auch das CM bestellen, prinzipiell.


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habe mir das Cougar 400W bestellt... eine Frage habe ich ja, wieso verzichtet Ihr eigentlich bei diesem Netzteil auf Kabelmanagement? Eigentlich ist es ja eine feine Sache, ungenutzte Strippen erst gar nicht zu verwenden.


----------



## Compucase (5. Oktober 2009)

Bei 400W sind die Kosten auch noch ein entscheidender Punkt. Ob ich nun 50 Euro oder 55 Euro für ein Netzteil bezahle, das sind 10% Unterschied und in dieser Klasse achtet man auf jeden Euro.
Kabelmanagement verteuert das Produkt dann und in der 400W Klasse hat man bei weitem nicht so viel zu verkabeln wie bei 550W und mehr (im Normalfall).


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Oktober 2009)

Na gut, das ist ein gutes Argument - ich habe auch aufgrund des guten Preises das 400 W gekauft, weil ich echt erstaunt war, für so wenig Geld solche Qualität zu kriegen.


----------



## Revoller (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab seit heute das besagte Power 700W und bin echt überwältigt. Ich hatte ja schon viele Be Quiets in der Hand aber von der Verarbeitung kommen die auch nich mit! Die Kabellänge is auch mehr als ausreichend, Anschlüsse sind in Hülle und Fülle da weiß garnich was ich noch alles einbauen soll

Echt ein Top Netzteil,saubere Arbeit!


Übrigens kennen eine Geschäfte noch garkeine Cougar NTs, einer war ganz verblüfft (ehemaliger Kollege) als ich ihm davon erzählte. 

Wer ein Atelco in seiner Nähe hat bekommt das NT für 111,90€, im Internet soll es am günstigsten für 108€ + Versand zu bekommen sein.


----------



## gonix (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir mal auf Pc-Experience den Test über das Cougar CM 700 durchgelesen.Was mich persönlich etwas stört, ist das nur ein primärer Elko verbaut wurde er ist zwar mit 105Grad angegeben im gesatz zum Enermax pro/modus die verbauen 2 primäre Elkos allerdings sind die mit 85Grad angegeben. Das Cougar hat 5 Schutzschaltungen, Enermax, Seasonic haben 6 bzw.7. Seasonic verbaut als primären Elko Polymer-Aluminium. Die anderen Elkos sind  bis 85Grad angegeben. Jedes Namenhafte Netzteil hat so seine Vorzüge und Nachteile. Bis jetzt gibt es für mich zumindest noch kein Perfektes NT. Jeder Hersteller spart, der eine an der Platine, der andere nimmt hochwertige primäre Elkos dafür wird an anderer Stelle gespart. Cougar baut bestimmt gute Netzteile, wie wäre es neue Wege zu gehen und noch mehr Qualität einzubringen und sich damit noch deutlicher von anderen Marken/Hersteller abzusetzten. Den Mehrpreis zahlen mit sicherheit viele User gern .


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2009)

Den Mehrpreis werden viele eben nicht zahlen wollen, da sich das NT nicht auf die FPS auswirkt.
Das sieht man ja daran, dass viele Leute irgend einen Billigschrott im Rechner haben.


----------



## gonix (5. Oktober 2009)

Falsch, schau Dir mal die Verkaufzahlen vom Enermax Revolution an. Das Intel i7 sytem verkauft sich ebenfalls gut. Es gibt noch Mensch die nicht die "Geiz ist Geil " Mentalität haben.


----------



## Compucase (6. Oktober 2009)

@gonix
Ob Du nun einen oder zwei Elkos nimmst, das macht keinen qualitativen Unterschied. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob sich das auf uns bezieht (Zitat" Die anderen Elkos sind bis 85Grad angegeben.") aber sage einfach mal das alle Elkos bei uns mit 105 spezifiziert sind.
Bei der aktuellen S-Serie haben wir alles technisch mögliche "reingepackt", schau Dir diese Serie doch mal genauer an. Dort findest Du an jeder Stelle High-End, dementsprechend aber auch der Preis.


----------



## gonix (6. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den 85Grad Elkos war auf Enermax NICHT auf CougarNt bezogen. Für mich als Leihe sieht es ersteinmal so aus das zwei Elkos( die auch eine sehr hohe Güte besitzen) mehr Qualität bedeuten.Ich bin auf der suche nach einem zweit bzw. Ersatznetzteil und ich schwanke immernoch zwischen Seasonic, Enermax, auf jedenfall ist das Cougar auch in der engeren Auswahl.

Habe mir gerade das Cougar S ( das CougarCM hat mich nicht besonders begeistert) näher betrachtet, ist echt interessant, ich glaube ich gebe dem Cougar S mal ne Chance mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2009)

gonix schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich etwas stört, ist das nur ein primärer Elko verbaut wurde er ist zwar mit 105Grad angegeben im gesatz zum Enermax pro/modus die verbauen 2 primäre Elkos allerdings sind die mit 85Grad angegeben.


Hast du dir auch mal die Gesamtkapazität angeschaut?

Ganz ab davon ist der Primärcap nun wirklich das uninteressanteste Bauteil von allen, eben weil es nur ein Pufferkondensator für die Bauteile des Netzteiles ist.
Selbst wenn der defekt ist, hat das keinerlei negative Auswirkungen auf deine Hardware - nur aufs Netzteil.

Entsprechend sagt die Größe davon eher aus, wie hoch die Stüzzeit ist als dass es sonstige Auswirkungen hätte.


gonix schrieb:


> Das Cougar hat 5 Schutzschaltungen, Enermax, Seasonic haben 6 bzw.7.


Welche fehlen denn beim Cougar??


----------



## Compucase (6. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, ich habs vergessen - OTP ist auch mit drinne, ist ein Standard, somit bieten alle Netzteile die wichtigen 6, hier die anderen fünf.

•UVP (Unterspannungsschutz)
Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen Toleranzwert fallen, schaltet sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.

•OVP (Überspannungsschutz)
Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen über einen gewissen Toleranzwert steigen, schaltet sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.

•SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)
Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses verhindert diese Sicherung eine Beschädigung der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen Systemkomponenten.

•OPP (Überlastschutz)
Wenn das System “überdimensioniert“ ist, also mehr Leistung vom Netzteil beansprucht wird als es leisten kann, wird diese Sicherung ausgelöst.

•OCP (Überstromschutz)
Sollte die Last auf den einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.


----------



## Lindt (6. Oktober 2009)

Könntest du mir verraten, ob bei der S-Serie Preissenkungen geplant sind?


----------



## Compucase (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dann nur minimale. Bei den jetzigen sind die Kabel von 500mm auf 600mm geändert worden und es gibt eine zusätzliche Kabelmuffe am Netzteil. Der Preis wird sich evtl. einige Euro nach unten einpendeln aber erst einmal nicht sonderlich viel.
Wir würden es auch gerne günstiger anbieten, leider geht das momentan nicht.

eine anmerkung am Rande - bis Sonntag werde ich wohl nicht in der Lage sein hier weitere Antworten zu posten. Sowas kommt selten vor, ist aber leider unumgänglich. Daher bitte um Verständnis wenn nichts kommt.
Danke


----------



## Lindt (6. Oktober 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Wenn dann nur minimale. Bei den jetzigen sind die Kabel von 500mm auf 600mm geändert worden und es gibt eine zusätzliche Kabelmuffe am Netzteil. Der Preis wird sich evtl. einige Euro nach unten einpendeln aber erst einmal nicht sonderlich viel.
> Wir würden es auch gerne günstiger anbieten, leider geht das momentan nicht.


Sollten die Teile nicht eigentlich die neue Mittelklasse werden? Dafür sind sie ja etwas zu teuer. Sehen halt verdammt gut aus.^^

Edit: Verfällt eig. die Garantie wenn man ein Netzteil öffnet?


----------



## Jor-El (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist die S-Serie eigentlich Atelco exklusiv?
Warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf bei meinem Stammhändler zu bestellen. Aber außer der CM Serie gibt es da nix!
Gibt es vllt. ein Release-Termin für alle Händler?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2009)

Aufgrund der geringen verfügbaren Stückzahlen ja.
Wobei die ja schon nach etwa 2 Wochen ausverkauft war...

@Lindt
Nein, die Cougar-S Serie ist momentan top of the line.
Die Garantie verfällt natürlich beim Öffnen eines NTs..


----------



## Jor-El (6. Oktober 2009)

Na, am 07.10 sollen neue reinkommen. Hab dann halt bei Atelco bestellt. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## gonix (7. Oktober 2009)

Wird  bei Cougar Netzeilen (vorallem bei der S-serie) die möglichkeit bestehen, neue kabel die erscheinen z.B. PCI Express 3.0 nachzukaufen so das man nicht gezwungen ist sich ende 2010 wieder ein neues NT zukaufen? Nach allem was ich so höre werden die neuen PCI Expresstecker 3.0 vermutlich 10 polig werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2009)

Der PCI Express 3.0 Standard ist doch schon lange verabschiedet.
Für PSUs hat sich nicht viel geändert, nur das die Möglichkeit besteht, 2 8pin Stecker auf einer Karte zu haben.
Die maximale Leistungsaufnahme einer Karte wurde auf 300W erhöht und man darf jetzt auch 3 Slot Kühler nutzen.

Ansonsten hat sich gar nix geändert, aus PSU Hersteller Sicht sind die Unterschiede zu vernachlässigen.

Siehe auch die HD5870, die mit 2 6pin Anschlüssen auskommt.


----------



## gonix (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Info!!! Ich denke es zu noch früh für Deine Aussage denn jetzt sieht es so aus, als ob nicht einmal die genauen Spezifikationen vor Mitte 2010 feststehen werden. Grund für die Verzögerung: Die Kompatibilität mit bestehenden PCIe-Lösungen macht Probleme und braucht mehr Zeit. Wer weiß sich da noch alles ändert. Enermax rechnet mit einem 10pol PCI Expressstecker, ich frage mich nur woher wollen die das wissen? Na ja falls es so sein sollte dann wird Cougar bestimmt darauf reagieren und passende Stecker zu verfügung stellen.


----------



## Compucase (7. Oktober 2009)

Die S-Serie ist nicht Atelco exklusiv. Zu Anfang war sie das, jetzt wenn neue kommen nicht mehr. Nach und nach kommen weitere bekannte Händler dazu die auch die anderen COUGAR-Serien bereits führen. Aber, wer nicht warten möchte sollte direkt bei Atelco oder Hardwareversand bestellen, dort wird es natürlich momentan am schnellsten gehen. Es müssen ja keine neuen Artikel "im System" angelegt werden.
Bzgl. Termin - leider wird Atelco/HVV erst ab Mitte nächster Woche die Netzteile ausliefern können.

Bzgl. PCI-E 3.0 - egal was kommt, wir sind vorbereitet 
Es würde schon einen Unterschied von 8PIN auf 10PIN machen - kommt auf die Belegung an. Wenn dann mehr Ampere fließen dürfen/sollen beinflusst das sicherlich auch die Lastverteilung auf einzelnen 12V-Schienen ganz gleich ob virtuelle oder reale.

Ach ja, wie man sieht habe ich eine funktionierende Verbindung auf einem anderen Kontinent gefunden. Mal sehen für wie lange...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich auch bei Netzteilen verschiedene Revisionen? Wenn ja, was verändert sich dabei so alles?


----------



## Z28LET (9. Oktober 2009)

Wurde schon mal gesagt, dass es eine neue Revision geben soll.

Hier würde mich vorallem interessieren, wie man die neuen Versionen erkennen kann, insbesondere in Webshops.

Also ob zum Beispiel irgendwie im Namen erkennbar ist obs ne neue Version ist? Damit man weiß, ob man die Version mit kurzen Kabeln oder die mit den etwas längeren Kabeln kauft.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2009)

Z28LET schrieb:


> Wurde schon mal gesagt, dass es eine neue Revision geben soll.
> 
> Hier würde mich vorallem interessieren, wie man die neuen Versionen erkennen kann, insbesondere in Webshops.
> 
> Also ob zum Beispiel irgendwie im Namen erkennbar ist obs ne neue Version ist? Damit man weiß, ob man die Version mit kurzen Kabeln oder die mit den etwas längeren Kabeln kauft.




Wäre doch ein prima Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Leute bei cougar...

einfach dahiter Rev: 1.1 oder 2.0 schreiben...^^
So wie bei den Mainboards....


----------



## Compucase (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei Der S-Serie ist es klar, alles was jetzt im Handel erscheint ist die neue Revision.
Bei den anderen Modellen wird bzw. ist ja auch schon viel verändert worden.
Floppy-Adapter statt festen Floppy-Anschluss, MOLEX-Ausziehilfen an den modularen Kabeln, 2. PCI-E für das POWER 400, 3. und 4. PCI-E für das POWER 700, Lüfteranschlüsse entfernen beim POWER 700, Hauptkabellänge bei allen auf 60cm erhöhen (außer POWER 400), 2. 8PIN Stecker für CM 700 und POWER 700, verbesserte Filterungen für die beiden 700er, etc. etc.

Das CM 700 ist bis auf die 60cm Hauptkabellänge schon fertig modifiziert im Handel. Andere teils, manche nur mit teilweisen Änderungen. Wenn dies bei allen abgeschlossen ist und die alten Revisionen ausverkauft sind, gibt es eine Pressemitteilung dazu. Dann weiß jeder das es zahlreiche pos. Veränderungen gegeben hat.
Wir können schlecht jedesmal eine Pressemitteilung veröffentlichen wenn sich eine Änderung bei einem Modell ergeben hat, daher "warten" wir bis der komplette Vorgang abgeschlossen ist.
MOLEX-Ausziehilfen und Floppy-Adapter sind aber bereits bei allen umgesetzt.
Alles wird noch in 2009 abgeschlossen sein.
mit Revisionen wollen wir daher nicht arbeiten weil wir die alten Revisionen gar nicht mehr anbieten werden und diese dann verschwinden.


----------



## Philipus II (25. Oktober 2009)

In meinem nächsten Rechner wird wohl auch ein Cougar werkeln, so die Planung.
Ich baue allerdings auch Rechner für Bekannte.
Für einen Gamingrechner ist das Orange ganz cool. Für Produktivsysteme wäre aber ein einfaches Schwarz nett.


Sonst: Super Arbeit


----------



## rabensang (25. Oktober 2009)

Philipus II schrieb:


> In meinem nächsten Rechner wird wohl auch ein Cougar werkeln, so die Planung.
> Ich baue allerdings auch Rechner für Bekannte.
> Für einen Gamingrechner ist das Orange ganz cool. Für Produktivsysteme wäre aber ein einfaches Schwarz nett.
> 
> ...



Für Produktivsysteme verwendest du bestimmt keine Cases mit Window oder ähnlichem, von daher sollte die Farbe doch nicht zu sehen bzw-. zweitrangig sein.

Die Cougar NT´s bringen endlich wieder frischen Wind in den Markt. Zwar wird nix neu erfunden, aber das Endprodukt ist rundum zufriedenstellend.

MFG


----------



## Compucase (26. Oktober 2009)

Für Produktivsysteme gibt es noch die HEC TE-Serie. Nicht ganz so perfekt wie COUGAR ausgestattet (Komponenten), grauer "Kasten", keine Sleeves aber nahezu identische Effizienz, Sicherungsfunktionen und gleicher Lüfter. Dafür halt wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Holzkiste (26. Oktober 2009)

@ Compucase

Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen dem 

Compucase HEC-550TE-2WX 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

und dem

Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Natürlich vom Kabelmanagement, Aussehen, Stecker......halt dem Äusseren abgesehen.....


Wie erklärt sich die 20 Euro Preisdifferenz?



Edit: OMG ROFL, du hast das gerade beantwortet, SORRY!!!

Hab mich extra hier eingelogt wegen der Frage


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2009)

Kabelmanagment, Sleeve, Lackierung, größerer Lüfter, 4 poliger Ausschalter mit Beleuchtung.

Wobei du das hier vergessen hast, das eher dem 550TE-2WX entspricht (da ist dann auch der Lüfter und Schalter gleich)


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (28. Oktober 2009)

Woran erkenne ich jetzt eigentlich, ob ich schon bei Online-Bestellung die neue Revision mit den längeren Kabeln bekomme oder noch die erste?

Oder könnt ihr schon explizit Shops benennen, die nur die neue Revision führen?

/edit: habe gerade mal mit Hardwareversand.de telefoniert, die waren völlig überfordert und wussten nicht mal, das es eine 2.Revision gibt, sie konten mir nur die Abmessungen des NT´s mitteilen 

Thx!


----------



## Compucase (28. Oktober 2009)

ALLE S-Serien Modelle sind die neue Revision, da die alte schnell ausverkauft war (komplett) und die neue dann ca. 3 Wochen später kam, somit ist jedes neue Netzteil im Handel die neue Revision.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (28. Oktober 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> ALLE S-Serien Modelle sind die neue Revision, da die alte schnell ausverkauft war (komplett) und die neue dann ca. 3 Wochen später kam, somit ist jedes neue Netzteil im Handel die neue Revision.



Superb, vielen dank für die schnelle Nachricht, ist hiermit bestellt!

Viele Grüße und ich finde euren Support hier im Forum wirklich 1A, war jetzt auch mit ein Grund, einfach mal auf HEC zu wechseln, obwohl ich mit BQ, Nesteq, Corsair, Antec und Konsorten auch noch nie Probleme hatte.


----------



## Philipus II (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tip mit HEC.


Klar haben die PCs kein Fenster. Dem Kunden aber zu erklären, warum der Rechner hinten knallig orange ist, ist auch ein bisl seltsam
Ich baue halt für den Bekannten und Verwandtenkreis so 2, 3 Rechner im Jahr, und manche möchten halt bewusst möglichst unauffällige Optik.
Auf Qualität will ich aber net verzichten, denn:
Den Mehrpreis in der Anschaffung trage nicht ich. Geht was kaputt, ists aber mein Aufwand
Die HEC Serie werde ich ab sofort berücksichtigen.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Oktober 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> ALLE S-Serien Modelle sind die neue Revision, da die alte schnell ausverkauft war (komplett) und die neue dann ca. 3 Wochen später kam, somit ist jedes neue Netzteil im Handel die neue Revision.



Was wiederum für euch spricht, da der frische Wind dringend notwendig war... 

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf die zukunft...^^

btw. hast du nicht mal gesagt das ihr noch mehr Gehäuse bringen wollt?
Kanns kaum erwarten...^^


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (2. November 2009)

Heute war der Postbote da und hat ein nettes Präsent gebracht

Die äusseren Werte können schon definitiv überzeugen, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die inneren

Greetz


----------



## majorguns (2. November 2009)

Oh ja das Äußere ist wirklich ein Traum, aber mein Cougar CM Power 700 W sieht auch nicht schlecht aus  nur leider ohne das schöne schwarz


----------



## Compucase (2. November 2009)

@XFX_GTX280_XT
Sieht hübsch aus, muss ich mir auch mal einbauen 
Noch keine Zeit gehabt......
Und - bitte nicht aufschrauben, das Innere ist schon "ganz OK", glaub mir einfach.


----------



## Udel0272 (2. November 2009)

Ich weis nicht warum!!!

Ich bin überzeugt das die gut sind!!

Ich selber kann leider nur von erfahrung ander kolegen berichten da ich schon n feines Crosair TX850W mein eigen nenne und das sollte noch n bisschen halten denke ich!!

Und nochmal danke an den Suport-Man das du dich so für uns einsezt!!


----------



## der Türke (2. November 2009)

nun ja ich greife eher zu ein Netzteil mit dem ich sehr viele Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
(Corsair)  
Es ist besser man kauft sich ein Netzteil  wo man eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hat als ein Wildfremdes.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. November 2009)

@der Türke
Also es ist besser, man kauft ein LC-Power, weil man das schon mal gesehen hat, als z.B. ein Corsair oder Cougar?
"Interessante" These...

Zumal das auch nicht Thema dieses Threads ist.


----------



## Compucase (3. November 2009)

@der Türke
Das machen viele User und ist ja auch verständlich aber in diesem konkreten Fall gibt es schon etwas mehr zu berücksichtigen.
HEC / Compucase entwickelt und fertigt Netzteile selber, seit mehr als zwei Jahrzehnten. Andere "kleben" nur den Aufkleber drauf und sind nicht lange mit Netzteilen am Markt. 
Hat man da Langzeiterfahrungen? Nein.
Die HEC Netzteile hatten in all der Zeit noch keine Serienausfälle, also Fehler innerhalb der Serie. Man liest sogar öfter von alten HEC Netzteilen die länger als 5 - 6 - 7 Jahre in diversen Rechnern laufen.
Daher ist "wildfremd" der falsche Ausdruck. Und - wir fertigen ja für viele bekannte Marken, und auch diese hatten keine großen Serienausfälle. Vielleicht hast Du schonmal ein Netzuteil von uns benutzt ohne es zu wissen.
COUGAR ist unser eigener Brand, aber die Erfahrung haben wir schon seit langem.


----------



## majorguns (3. November 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @der Türke
> Also es ist besser, man kauft ein LC-Power, weil man das schon mal gesehen hat, als z.B. ein Corsair oder Cougar?
> "Interessante" These...
> 
> Zumal das auch nicht Thema dieses Threads ist.


Naja so kannst du das aber auch nicht sagen, solange man gute Erfahrungen mit einem Hersteller mache, muss es beim nächstem mal nicht unbedingt was anderes sind (beim LC Power macht man wahrscheinlich von Anfang an keine guten Erfahrungen ).

@der Türke man kann sich aber auch ruhig mal auf etwas neues einlassen, wenn viele gute Meinungen und Test vorhanden sind. 
Und das ist bei Cougar wohl der Fall


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2009)

@majorguns
Doch, genau so ists, zumindest hat das 'der türke' gesagt.
Wenn man ein LC-Power (oder Codegen Netzteil) hatte, sollt man nächstes mal wieder sowas kaufen und nix anderes.

Darüber hinaus ist sein Posting in diesem Thread äußerst unpassend, da es hier nicht um Corsair geht sondern um Cougar.

Ich empfinde es als ziemlich dreiste Frechheit, solch eine Unverschämtheit hier abzulassen...

_Wir sind hier schließlich nicht im Kaufberatungsforum sondern im Hersteller Support Forum von Cougar!_


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (5. November 2009)

Cool down, Stefan, auch die Ahnungslosen wollen halt ein paar Beiträge im Counter sammeln 

Interessante Beobachtung gemacht mit dem S700, wo ich vorher mit meiner Config und dem BQ DPP P7 650W so 202-205 W im Idle hatte, sind´s jetzt nur noch 183W 

Wenn ich das auf´s Jahr und die Betriebsstunden des Rechners hochkalkuliere, hat sich die Investition ja recht bald amortisiert!

Etwas negativ fielen mir die recht "starren" Kabel auf, das hat z.B. Coolermaster bei der Silentpro-Serie besser gelöst, aber sonst rundum gelungenes Teil und meinerseits meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau

Weiter so, Cougar!

Von mir gibt´s ne uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung, auch die Spannungsabweichungen unter Last sind einfach nur erstklassig!

Greetz


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> nun ja ich greife eher zu ein Netzteil mit dem ich sehr viele Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> (Corsair)
> Es ist besser man kauft sich ein Netzteil  wo man eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hat als ein Wildfremdes.



Haha, die Aussage ist toll...^^

Ich hatte auchpositive und negative "Erfahrungen" mit ASUS, deshalb verteufel ich sie auch nicht...

Fazit: Wenn etwas gut, neu und von vielen Fachmagazinen ausgezeichnet wurde, kann man ruhig mal was neues wagen..... 

Was ich so bis jetzt über Cougar gelesen habe, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, auch der Support hier im Forum ist erstklassig. Jede Frage wird beantwortet. Dank solcher Leute wie Stefan Payne. rabensang usw. die super Usertests machen, können wir als zukünftige Kunde mehr über die Produkte erfahren ohne Gefahr zu laufen die Katze im Sack zu kaufen...
Dafür ist ein Forum doch da, das man untereinander Erfahrungen austauschen kann...

@ compucase...

Weiter so, super Arbeit....


----------



## Compucase (5. November 2009)

Hört sich doch gut an, deutlich geringerer Verbrauch. Die Kabel waren eigentlich noch nie ein Problem, viele Kunden und auch Reviewer sagen uns das die Kabel flexibel genug sind.
aber OK, jeder hat da andere Anforderungen und wie Du schon sagtest - es gibt schlimmeres.

Und ja, wir machen so weiter.
Nicht vergessen - wer mal in der Nähe von Düsseldorf ist kan uns jederzeit besuchen kommen. Ich kümmere mich pers. um jeden Besucher. eine vorherige anmeldung wäre aber nett bevor hier eine Gruppe vor der Tür steht und ich gerade mal außer Landes bin..


----------



## Philipus II (6. November 2009)

Wenns von mir aus (Ostbayern) nicht so verdammt weit wäre...
Vielleicht bin ich mal in der Nähe, dann nehm ich dich beim Wort


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Was sind den die großen Unterschiede zwischen dem CM550 und dem S550?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## 0815-TYP (6. November 2009)

Beim S 550 bzw. S 700 gibt es Lüfternachlaufregelung,80+ SILBER statt BRONZE.
Dynamische Lastverteilung.Nochmals höhere Reserven bei der S-Serie.Das S 550 hat im Test bis zu 800W geliefert,das S 700 sogar bis zu 1KW 

Kurz gesagt,wenn Du das maximum an Technik möchtest,nimm ein NT aus der S-Serie,ansonsten ist die CM-Serie absolut ausreichend und ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Speedguru (6. November 2009)

Ich denke das CM reicht mir, vielen Dank!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## rabensang (7. November 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Und ja, wir machen so weiter.
> Nicht vergessen - wer mal in der Nähe von Düsseldorf ist kan uns jederzeit besuchen kommen. Ich kümmere mich pers. um jeden Besucher. eine vorherige anmeldung wäre aber nett bevor hier eine Gruppe vor der Tür steht und ich gerade mal außer Landes bin..



Das ist ja mal ne klasse Sache. Darauf werd ich früher oder später mal zurück kommen. 

MFg


----------



## Taitan (10. November 2009)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wäre die überraschend hohe Lautstärke des S-Power 550 unter Last...dort stehen in der aktuellen PCGH 2,3 Sone...alle anderen Netzteile in der Gruppe von 350W bis 550W erreichen nichtmal 1 Sone unter Last. 

Messfehler? Montagsmodell? Feature?

Lautstärke ist für mein nächstes Netzteil ein definitives K.O. Thema, da mein künftiger Rechner unmittelbar bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen wird.


----------



## Revoller (10. November 2009)

Also ich habe mein 700er nichmal gehört als es aufm Tisch für diverse Testläufe lag. Wenns im Gehäuse sitzt hörste garnix mehr, der Mugen 2 Kühler is lauter!

Hab übrigens beim durchgucken alter Rechner ein altes 250W HEC gefunden was nach 8 Jahren immernoch läuft! Für das Via C3 System dürfte das Netzteil aber etwas überdimensoniert sein von Hyrican.


----------



## Compucase (10. November 2009)

Hallo!
Die PCGH misst aus 50cm Abstand ohne irgendetwas zwischen Netzteil und Mikrofon. Es mag daher nicht als silent klingen, aber in einem PC-Gehäuse ist es dann sicherlich nicht die lauteste Komponente.
Messfehler würde ich mal ausschließen, ich kenne die Räume der PCGH persönlich und der passende Raum für Lautstärkemessungen ist gut gedämmt.
Feature - Jein. Wenn es zu 100% oder mehr ausgelastet wird, dreht der Lüfter halt schneller da die Kühlung für uns essentiell ist. Nur ein kühles Netzteil bringt kontinuierlich Spitzenleistungen und lebt zudem deutlich länger.
Und mal abgesehen davon - der Lüfter beginnt bei 80% sekundärer Last schneller zu drehen, also dein System müsste dann mindestens 440W benötigen (nicht aus der Steckdose, sondern wirklicher Verbrauch deines Systems). Das schaffst Du im Gaming-Bereich nur durch eine starke CPU und ein gutes SLI/CrossFire Gespann.


----------



## Speedguru (10. November 2009)

HAllo

Ich bins nochmal, ist das CM550 leiser oder lauter? Weil ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Compucase (10. November 2009)

Es ist minimal lauter als das S550, allerdings wird man das nicht raushören können.


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2009)

btw. Wieso hat Home of Hardware hoh.de eure S-Serie nicht im Sortiment?


----------



## rabensang (10. November 2009)

Guck doch mal bei Aquatuning....


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cougar

MFG


----------



## Compucase (11. November 2009)

Hi!

Home of Hardware wird diese in wenigen Tagen im Sortiment haben, keine Sorge.


----------



## Revoller (15. November 2009)

Jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal wieder melden, mein 2. Rechner brauch ein Netzteil. Da ich mit dem 700er zufrieden bin werde ich wohl für den 2. ein 550er anschaffen.


----------



## Speedguru (15. November 2009)

Hallo,



> Es ist minimal lauter als das S550, allerdings wird man das nicht raushören können.



OK Danke werde dann warscheinlich doch das CM nehmen, ich denke das reicht... 
Caseking hat doch soviele Netzteile, warum hat es nicht die Cougar Serie?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Compucase (16. November 2009)

Es gibt viele große und gute Shops bei denen wir vertreten sind, daher müssen wir nicht zwangsweise überall gelistet sein.
Momentan sind wir gut aufgestellt, da sollte sich auch ein passender Händler für dich finden.


----------



## SilentHillFetischist (31. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe einen Cougar POWERX CGR B2-550W (/o140mm-Lüfter). Auf einmal nach >4 Jahren ist er kaputt (CPU-Fan dreht nur 5 Grad, der BIOS-Ton piept ,,Netzteil"). Ich will unbedingt wieder ein Rotes (passt farblich zur GPU) mit diesen ansehlichen Kabeln.
Was ist kaputt, etwa ein Elektronikteil im Wert von 0.03€? Niemand will unter gefährlicher Restspannung stehende Netzteile selbst für Stundenlohn reparieren. Der ganze PC war ein Trödelmarkt-Glücksgriff. Ich habe ein ähnliches (der Verkäufer findet ,,B2" nicht) gekauft. Wird es funktionieren, weil der Defekt zufällig war?


----------



## SilentHillFetischist (11. November 2016)

Es funktioniert nicht. Was jetzt?


----------



## Gast20170724 (11. November 2016)

Vielleicht solltest du einen eigenen Thread aufmachen und keinen 7 Jahre alten wieder aufwärmen.


----------



## SilentHillFetischist (12. November 2016)

Seltsam, die Fehlermeldung ist irreführend. Ich habe es nochmal mit RAM versucht:
Ohne-den ersten (Boot)-alle.


----------



## the_leon (15. November 2016)

Kleiner Tipp: der Support Mitarbeiter war 2013 das letzt mal online und so viel ich weiß arbeitet der nicht mehr bei Cougar

Vielleicht versuchst du es über den Support: http://cougargaming.com/support/contact/


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2016)

SilentHillFetischist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du willst ein Netzteil, das farblich zur Grafikkarte passt?
Das ist doch echt Wumpe.
Ich kaufe mir auch kein Case, das zu meinen Vorhängen passt.
Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil und gut.


----------

